# ASA Relative Value Guide (RVG)



## CodingKing (Jan 12, 2018)

Has anyone ever purchased the ASA Relative Value Guide? What information does it contain? Is this a physical book or a e-book?

For instance does it contain the base units for all anesthesia codes including those that are not time based?


----------



## awilson (Jan 12, 2018)

I’ve purchased many. They have a paper book and online version. It does give all the base units, general anesthesia guidelines.. some flat fee codes have I.c. Instead of a base, which means it’s up to your practice what base to assign.


----------

